
We Now Live in a Driverless World - olivercameron
https://news.voyage.auto/we-now-live-in-a-driverless-world-cb07a01159c0
======
nabraham
So far CA DMV publishes autonomous miles driven without incident etc. It would
be interesting to see commercial numbers driven - ie someone paid for a ride.

